# Extra support needed??



## Moners13 (May 4, 2010)

I just got a new 75G tank with an additional 25G sump. 
Add water, rock, sand etc...I figure the total weight will be roughly 1000lbs.
Whats the consensus regarding this much weight on the floor? My g/f is a bit concerned that the floor can't support it. I can't see it being an issue. I was a bit disappointed to go into the basement and find that the joists were running the same direction as the tank though.
The house is only 7 yrs old...which should indicate that the floors are still in good shape with no chance of rot etc.
Any opinions? Suggestions? Ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

Good question! I was wondering the same thing. My room mate gave me an 80g tank and the only place i feel safe putting it is in the basement or against a solid wall on the main floor. If you find out certain regulations, please update us all so we can learn along with you.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm not overly knowledgeable on the subject, but if the tank is running parallel to the joists, I'd locate it somewhere else. If anything, I'd try to place it along a load bearing wall, perpendicular to the joists. If it's only a 75g w/sump, it should be fine without additional reinforcement.


----------



## Moners13 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Ameekplec. However with this house, there are no good walls to use. There are so many windows!! It's a very open concept design.
I've located it about a foot from an exterior wall. There is a steel beam (under the floor) about 3 feet beyond the length of the tank as well. So...if this makes sense...the distance between the exterior wall and the steel beam is 10 ft. The tank runs between them and is 4 ft in length.
I think just to be safe, I will pick up a few boards of 2x6 and do some reinforcing. I'm not sure it needs it. I mean 1000lbs spread out over a 48" x 20" footprint isn't too bad. It's like 3 fat guys standing around drinking beer!! LOL


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article28.html

helped me a lot


----------



## Moners13 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Arc...had a quick read. Will study tomorrow when less tired.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are concerned about the floor being able to support the weight, you could pick up a floor support at Rona or Home Depot. Something along these lines... http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/2...edium=cpc&utm_term=661217&utm_campaign=nextag


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Moners13 said:


> Thanks Ameekplec. However with this house, there are no good walls to use. There are so many windows!! It's a very open concept design.
> I've located it about a foot from an exterior wall. There is a steel beam (under the floor) about 3 feet beyond the length of the tank as well. So...if this makes sense...the distance between the exterior wall and the steel beam is 10 ft. The tank runs between them and is 4 ft in length.
> I think just to be safe, I will pick up a few boards of 2x6 and do some reinforcing. I'm not sure it needs it. I mean 1000lbs spread out over a 48" x 20" footprint isn't too bad. It's like 3 fat guys standing around drinking beer!! LOL


how will you reinforce it, i build homes and would not recomend you put and nails or screws in the existing joists. they should be 2x8 joists and can handle a substantial amount of weight but if you close to a beam there may be joist hangers close by also and that could cause weakness. i would get a floor jack and place it right in the middle of where the tank will sit above.. if your going to be over a couple of joists then you could put a piece of 2x8 across the joists and put the jack in the middle of it to prevent those joists from sagging.. if you took a pic of the joists in the basement from different angles i can get a better idea of what your dealing with..


----------

